# Two things bothering me about Le Tour coverage



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jul 2017)

Well two things surrounding the coverage I guess. 

That lad on the turbo during the opening sequence has his seat set too high. His hips are rocking. 

The fella on the watchfinder advert has his bike upside down on the roadside. 

Pedantic? Hell yeah.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2017)

You'll find many similar comments on the spoilers thread


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jul 2017)

Doh! Sorry all. 

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2017)

I was only highlighting you are not alone. The ads do seem to get more attention than the racing at times.


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jul 2017)

He's also got his front wheel QR the wrong way around


----------



## Saluki (19 Jul 2017)

The watch ads are very annoying.


----------



## toffee (19 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> The watch ads are very annoying.



That's where the fast forward button comes in. We always record the highlights and fast forward through the adverts.


----------



## Saluki (19 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> That's where the fast forward button comes in. We always record the highlights and fast forward through the adverts.


For some reason, I can't get ITV4. I watch it on catch up and can't ff through the ads


----------



## bozmandb9 (20 Jul 2017)

I wrote to the company about the Watchfinder ads, glad it's not just me that finds them annoying. Why does that guy have to ride off at 4 mph? Why spin the wheel anti-clockwise? We know you're trying to be arty farty and make us see the analogy between the bike wheel and the watches, so why not put it on a stand, and show us the gears working, that would make it a much closer match!


----------



## Beebo (20 Jul 2017)

The Alpercin advert with the team manager shouting on the bus annoys me. 
Firstly I doubt teams have that sort of shouty pre race meeting. 
Secondly,I had the TV on in the other room. I heard the commentator going nuts so ran in to see what action had occurred, only for it to be the bloody alpercin team talk.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> The watch ads are very annoying.






Have you seen the prices on Watch Finder.You could buy a top of the range bike or a decent second hand car for the price of the majority of watches.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> I wrote to the company about the Watchfinder ads, glad it's not just me that finds them annoying. Why does that guy have to ride off at 4 mph? Why spin the wheel anti-clockwise? We know you're trying to be arty farty and make us see the analogy between the bike wheel and the watches, so why not put it on a stand, and show us the gears working, that would make it a much closer match!





Bring back the old Skoda advert


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> The Alpercin advert with the team manager shouting on the bus annoys me.
> Firstly I doubt teams have that sort of shouty pre race meeting.
> Secondly,I had the TV on in the other room. I heard the commentator going nuts so ran in to see what action had occurred, only for it to be the bloody alpercin team talk.


It's even worse than their ad from last year with Tom and Roy


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2017)

pawl said:


> Have you seen the prices on Watch Finder.You could buy a top of the range bike or a decent second hand car for the price of the majority of watches.


I found a watch without them. It was 99p in B&M. It's been fine for 2 years and still going strong. 

You can hire posh watches for occasions!


----------



## hoopdriver (20 Jul 2017)

Who wants cut-rate watches from Watchfinder? This is where I usually shop. For only $11 million you can get yourself a nice understated stainless steel wristwatch... Value!

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/18/luxury/patek-philippe-art-of-watches/index.html


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2017)

pawl said:


> Have you seen the prices on Watch Finder.You could buy a top of the range bike or a decent second hand car for the price of the majority of watches.



You should see what the guys on a watch forum say - something along the lines of - 'have you seen the price of bicycles? You can buy a decent watch for the price of a majority of bikes'.


----------



## Venod (20 Jul 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The fella on the watchfinder advert has his bike upside down on the roadside



Its the best way to change a wheel or carry out roadside repairs, whats wrong with it ?


----------



## Beebo (20 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> I found a watch without them. It was 99p in B&M. It's been fine for 2 years and still going strong.
> 
> You can hire posh watches for occasions!


I friend of mine looked into starting a watch hire company, apparently there are idiots out there who will pay £300 to hire a Rolex for their wedding day! But the admin and insurance issues were too risky.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You should see what the guys on a watch forum say - something along the lines of - 'have you seen the price of bicycles? You can buy a decent watch for the price of a majority of bikes'.


My best watch is more expensive than my best bike, but i wear my watch everyday, and i have owned it for 20 years.
It is a classic design still in production, bikes are superseded after a few seasons.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> My best watch is more expensive than my best bike, but i wear my watch everyday, and i have owned it for 20 years.
> It is a classic design still in production, bikes are superseded after a few seasons.



Mine too and I only wear it a few times a month. A bit silly really, but I don't think I could sell it.


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jul 2017)

This is the first year in many that I haven't watched TdF.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Its the best way to change a wheel or carry out roadside repairs, whats wrong with it ?



Apart from scratching up your bar tape and seat?


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2017)

mustang1 said:


> This is the first year in many that I haven't watched TdF.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Profpointy (20 Jul 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> Who wants cut-rate watches from Watchfinder? This is where I usually shop. For only $11 million you can get yourself a nice understated stainless steel wristwatch... Value!
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/18/luxury/patek-philippe-art-of-watches/index.html



I bought a nice Rolex from a mate who wheeled and dealed a bit. A thought a fiver was a pretty fair price.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> My best watch is more expensive than my best bike, but i wear my watch everyday, and i have owned it for 20 years.
> It is a classic design still in production, bikes are superseded after a few seasons.



Yebbut your watch was superceded when quartz came in. And surely bikes have a 20+ year life. :-)


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

Those huge Rolex (and others) timepieces that you see at major sporting events that measure about 6 feet in diameter, well they're worth nicking, 'cos you pay about 10 grand for something that's about an inch and a half across, so what are those big ones worth?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> My best watch is more expensive than my best bike, but i wear my watch everyday, and i have owned it for 20 years.
> It is a classic design still in production, bikes are superseded after a few seasons.


Same here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Apart from scratching up your bar tape and seat?


What method would you use?


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What method would you use?



Lean it against a wall, of course! Durr


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You should see what the guys on a watch forum say - something along the lines of - 'have you seen the price of bicycles? You can buy a decent watch for the price of a majority of bikes'.




Ah but can't ride a watch.


----------



## pawl (20 Jul 2017)

Saluki said:


> I found a watch without them. It was 99p in B&M. It's been fine for 2 years and still going strong.
> 
> You can hire posh watches for occasions!


 

A man after my own heart.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What method would you use?



Solid tyres?

Only joking!


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You should see what the guys on a watch forum say - something along the lines of - 'have you seen the price of bicycles? You can buy a decent watch for the price of a majority of bikes'.


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/search/
They do talk about bikes on watch forums.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jul 2017)

Do second hand watches smell bad? Ive had my watch a couple of years and it honks!


----------



## Poacher (20 Jul 2017)

Specialeyes said:


> He's also got his front wheel QR the wrong way around


...and his watch is on the _outside _of his wrist - I learnt the error of this while cycling through Brixton _c_.1975, when a dog darted out between two parked cars and dumped me on the floor, nursing numerous bruises and a shattered Seiko.

(I s'pose the watch wouldn't be displayed quite as well for our perusal).


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> My best watch is more expensive than my best bike, but i wear my watch everyday, and i have owned it for 20 years.
> It is a classic design still in production, bikes are superseded after a few seasons.



I rarely wear a watch, I've got three upstairs and only one works, and they are all more than ten years old.


----------



## Saluki (20 Jul 2017)

pawl said:


> A man after my own heart.


Try again 
My ride buddy would be very disappointed if I turned out to be a man.


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

......and the winner of the most boring post is..........


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Thanks for sharing


I've been hanging around with socialists lately.


----------



## Southside Mike (21 Jul 2017)

Wrist watches?

So 20th Century


----------



## byegad (21 Jul 2017)

Am I own the only one to find David Miller's contribution plain annoying. 

I did spot him finishing a sentence* on Wednesday, but far too often he doesn't. 
Similarly he rarely rounds off one idea before starting on another.


----------



## andrew_s (22 Jul 2017)

Have you noticed the Navy mechanic ad?
It starts with fixing a bike, and goes through cars and 4.5 inch guns to helicopters. 
The gotcha is that the man can't fix the bike - he's got the cranks at 135 degrees to each other, rather than the more normal 180.


----------



## CUBE CRD (22 Jul 2017)

I was under the impression men and women raced together years ago when i tuned in this year and heard the commentary about all the stages 'Pippa York' won in the tour

A quick Google enlightened me


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2017)

Have to say that Pippa York's contributions are as much use as a cardboard toothbrush.


----------



## User269 (22 Jul 2017)

I can't see the point of that watchfinder site. I mislaid my watch the other day, went online to see if they could find it.............nothing! No mention of it at all. Useless!


----------



## oldroadman (27 Jul 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Well two things surrounding the coverage I guess.
> 
> That lad on the turbo during the opening sequence has his seat set too high. His hips are rocking.
> 
> ...


And it's an ancient rubbish old bike, his legs are not shaved, his cadence is stupidly slow, etc...All to show he's wearing a posh watch. Says everything!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jul 2017)

oldroadman said:


> And it's an ancient rubbish old bike, his legs are not shaved, his cadence is stupidly slow, etc...All to show he's wearing a posh watch. Says everything!



I agree, and falling off a bike wearing a posh watch doesn't seem like a great idea.


----------

